
The surfaces that kill bacteria and viruses - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200529-the-surfaces-that-kill-bacteria-and-viruses
======
rogerkirkness
I enjoyed reading about how for a long time, copper was used on many surfaces
in hospitals, to avoid infection. It was replaced with stainless steel, which
"looked" clean, but harbored bacteria, while copper "looked" dirty (and
unsanitary) when really it would neutralize viruses.

